# Anyone know of restaurants to get some high protein food in London?



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

Why is it the uk doesn't cater to bodybuilders? In the us the have muscle maker grill chains and even places like Tokyo joes has a protein section on their menu.

Any Londoners know of any places like this?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Let me introduce you to a dish.

It's called "steak"


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Nandos


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

Gym kitchen in leyton


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kfc do chicken apparently.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Any steak restaurant in London. As above, KFC and the Bacon Double Cheese burger XL in Burger King, carries about 60g of Protein.
> 
> Kebab house, loads in west London.
> 
> It's not rocket science


I'm all for KFC! Think OP wanted more healthy options though.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

I know what you mean, UK isnt anywhere near the same market for eating out in my experience. We eat meat much less... hence no steak house and the sorts every 5miles.

wish i lived in the US after watching all the places the bloke goes to from Man Vs Food


----------



## bigt185 (Jul 16, 2012)

hit a brazilian restaurant there are a couple rodizio grills about like in clapham. its buffet of quality cooked meats carved straight into your plate at your table.


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ryan Ginsberg the cover model has a restaurant in Covent Garden that's supposed to be catered to BB'ing does he not?


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah if you go to a Turkish restaurant and order a mixed grill , served with salad and plenty of rice what more do you need to build muscle in the off season!

During contest prep just go for a chicken shish and the salad!

But yeah i go to Firehouse restaurant when i go LA they have a body builders menu there it's epic!

Love their body builders breakfast! Check it out... 8oz egg whites , buffalo beef patty , 3 buckwheat pancakes with blueberry ..... yum yum can't wait to go back....



and this is a BOB's Bowl - About 16oz steak with brown rice topped with stir fry onion , peppers, mushrooms and broccoli ... loads of reduced salt soy sauce! Heaven! 



Fk it lets all move to LA ! lol


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

I know all the average junk food eat outs but I refuse to touch that crap.

Getting fed up with chicken shish but a good steak house would be great.

I actually found a little Japanese restaurant near me that does steak diced and served with a whole selection of veg flash fried.

Wish I lived nearer to monster gym in cheshunt as they have their own kitchen there that serves great bodybuilding food.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

All food is bodybuilding food. Get yourself some sushi


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> All food is bodybuilding food. Get yourself some sushi


fawking love sushi !


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> fawking love sushi !


Love a bit of japvag too!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

supermancss said:


> I know what you mean, UK isnt anywhere near the same market for eating out in my experience. We eat meat much less... hence no steak house and the sorts every 5miles.
> 
> wish i lived in the US after watching all the places the bloke goes to from Man Vs Food


I agree I watch that program Diners Drive in's and Dives and man do they love bbq pork out there


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Harvester! Chicken breast fillet burger and salad bar, cheap as well.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Love a bit of japvag too!


shes not japanese shes Albanian lol :laugh:


----------



## DAMO-24 (Dec 20, 2011)

All this talking about food is makin me huuungry! ;-)


----------



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

Bodeans BBQ in Soho is amazing! Check it out


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just use your brain.... FFS!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Albanian?...... sounds exotic!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

any all you can eat buffet, just pick out the meat.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

doesnt matter on the place, its what you order you doughnut


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

thats why i love my small town of greater manchester, foods cheap as **** compared to down south, i can get a whole peri peri chicken for 5 quid lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> doesnt matter on the place, its what you order you doughnut


dont order a doughnut


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> dont order a doughnut


protein doughnut


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Nando's for me, been there 3 times in 2 weeks for a nice Bulking meal 

Going again on Sunday lol.


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

Just interested to know some good eateries in London for big eaters that I may not already know about.


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

BigFelch said:


> Bodeans BBQ in Soho is amazing! Check it out


Cheers ill check it out mate


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> All food is bodybuilding food. Get yourself some sushi


Hi sushi branches in north London £16 sushi buffet all you can eat, trust I'm a regular but I'm looking for something that may not be everywhere like the obvious.


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Let me introduce you to a dish.
> 
> It's called "steak"




Let me introduce you to the amount of uncut fillet I have at home ????


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

scott.taylor said:


> Nando's for me, been there 3 times in 2 weeks for a nice Bulking meal
> 
> Going again on Sunday lol.




Trust me I go to nandos lol


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

h901 said:


> Gym kitchen in leyton


Cheers ill look it up


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

JF156 said:


> Ryan Ginsberg the cover model has a restaurant in Covent Garden that's supposed to be catered to BB'ing does he not?


This sounds good


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

rob w said:


> Harvester! Chicken breast fillet burger and salad bar, cheap as well.


Can't stand pub grub it's either microwaved or cremated on a grill!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Kfc do chicken apparently.


read the OP and scrolled to see how long it took for KFC to appear.......DING DING DING :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> read the OP and scrolled to see how long it took for KFC to appear.......DING DING DING :lol:


Hoes be lurvin' KFC


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

Let them hoes it eat then. I wouldn't eat KFC if it was free!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Buffett china town most do praws, grilled chicked and lots of meat dishes


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Hit_the_weightS said:


> View attachment 102511
> 
> 
> Let me introduce you to the amount of uncut fillet I have at home ????


i didnt relies the cut beef with stuff


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Hit_the_weightS said:


> View attachment 102511
> 
> 
> Let me introduce you to the amount of uncut fillet I have at home ????


i didnt relies the cut beef with stuff


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Hit_the_weightS said:


> View attachment 102513
> 
> 
> Trust me I go to nandos lol


I'm on no9. Lol,

Full house on Sunday ! FREE Chicken... Am comin tae get ye !


----------

